# "The Most Metal Guitar"



## ZackP3750 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys, found a pretty interesting post over on MetalSucks dealing with the "Most Metal Model of Guitar". Each writer has their own input on what they think is the most metal guitar. And to my (and I'm sure 99% of the rest of you) astonishment, Ibanez isn't mentioned by any of them (though the comments say otherwise). Take a looksy


MetalSucks » Blog Archive » QUESTION OF THE WEEK: WHICH MODEL OF GUITAR IS THE MOST METAL?


Interesting article, but I really can't take the Strat or Les Paul argument seriously at all. Opinions?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## -42- (Feb 26, 2011)

A flat black superstrat with a rosewood fretboard.

I mean...uhhhh...


----------



## Joose (Feb 26, 2011)

A damn good portion of high end ESP's and LTD's are just bad ass.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 26, 2011)

Scroll Down to my post and you would see





If only it had a second pickup then It would be perfect for me. But Since it has a bridge and I do both Bridge and neck combined for rhythms/leads this is worthless unless I customize


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 26, 2011)

ENCORE MACHINE GUN ELECTRIC GUITAR AK47 Brand New - eBay (item 150567891071 end time Mar-25-11 08:09:49 PDT) This is the most metal guitar


----------



## Joospocks (Feb 26, 2011)

In before someone posts a guitar that is literally made of metal.... 

I think my Bich is pretty metal. A google search comes up with a Dean, and a BC Rich converted to a guitar hero controller. So I guess a guitar hero controller is pretty metal as well.


----------



## Variant (Feb 26, 2011)

Metal? Looks like a lot of wood to me. Now, this is metal right here:


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 26, 2011)

Seriously though...






That. Is. Metal.


----------



## groph (Feb 26, 2011)

But really though, probably something like an Explorer? Yeah, a guitar can be black, spiky, and full of dead babies but if it has no legacy then it's not much of an icon. Maybe the Kramers of the 80s? Old ass Jacksons?

Still, if I had to play a Dean, that Cadillac would be it.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 26, 2011)

Black flame top PRS w/ rosewood neck and brushed nickel BKPs tuned to drop Bb.

IMO it doesn't get any more tastefully metal.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Feb 26, 2011)

or....


----------



## flo (Feb 26, 2011)

This one:











Now I don't consider myself a metalhead, but this eightstring turns me into an animal. 
As you might know, I've made it for schotter from this forum. God it will suck to seperate from it soon


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 26, 2011)

Being so metal your air guitar makes is audible


----------



## blister7321 (Feb 26, 2011)

pepper keenans esp vipers
and 
any explorer styled guitar


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 26, 2011)

I thnk nothing is more metal, than going into the forest, cutting down a pine, and turning this:





into this:







from this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/134755-heavy-flyin-v-9.html


----------



## TheMasterplan (Feb 27, 2011)

Where's that shitty photoshop comp someone did of an Ibanez RG stretched out to have 20 strings as a joke? That's my entry wherever it is


----------



## bluffalo (Feb 27, 2011)

The Explorer. James Hetfield made it metal.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## flo (Feb 27, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I thnk nothing is more metal, than going into the forest, cutting down a pine, and turning this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## ibanez254 (Feb 27, 2011)

METAL


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 27, 2011)

[Fanboi-izm comes into play]


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a hard time taking the article (or most of the stuff on metalsucks for that matter) seriously.

Also, my guitar is pointier than yours. Take that.





Well, Dan Fastuca has an even more metal version.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 27, 2011)

I hate to say it, but I'll go with the black superstrat on this one.


----------



## guitareben (Feb 27, 2011)

Teh epic scale length for teh epic djentzzzzz

Realistically i actually think Oni Guitars and Blackmachines are pretty metal looking IMO (but they are so sick they kinda fit any genre, except maybe jazz )

Oni Guitars






I will have one of these  .... one day (Oni or Blackmachine, both sick  )


----------



## Murmel (Feb 27, 2011)

You're all wrong.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 27, 2011)

It's got frikk'n laser beams for eyes!!!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> It's got frikk'n laser beams for eyes!!!


----------



## Switch30 (Feb 27, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> ENCORE MACHINE GUN ELECTRIC GUITAR AK47 Brand New - eBay (item 150567891071 end time Mar-25-11 08:09:49 PDT) This is the most metal guitar



I'm deffo with this, nothing more metal then slaying a crowd while playing the guitar


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 27, 2011)

My vote would have to be for the Gibson SG, the guitar that started it all. Tony Iommi is a god of the metal guitar, he uses an SG, thus, the SG is the guitar of god. 

And can you deny how badass Tony's white floyd equipped SG is?


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 27, 2011)

He actually started out on a strat though. Imagine all of Sabbaths early albums recorded with a strat.


----------



## Lukifer (Feb 27, 2011)

I always thought the good ol Flying V was pretty metal but I have grown to change my mind! While Dean Razorbacks look pretty metal this ones top is metal!!!


----------



## The Beard (Feb 27, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


>


This was the first guitar I ever wanted


----------



## morgasm7 (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05F111FQk4Q


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 27, 2011)

^

Oh yeah, pretty much any Daemoness.

I love the Atlantean models;


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 27, 2011)

My LGM Leviathan 7 is brutal:


----------



## morgasm7 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm actually picking up this guitar next week. mine all mine !
My Daemoness 7 is also being built at the moment. There will be a build thread for that soon enough...


----------



## MetalDaze (Mar 4, 2011)

This is metal.


----------



## stuz719 (Mar 4, 2011)

End of story.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 4, 2011)

How about this Kramer? The neck is aluminum. SO metal!


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 4, 2011)

dmccarthy said:


> This is metal.



Agreed!!


----------



## stryker1800 (Mar 4, 2011)

I saw this guitar the other day, when karl brought it in for a post tour clean up and such, and i must say its pretty metal.

actually it was a newer one with the shortened headstock, but still metal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## FireInside (Mar 4, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> Scroll Down to my post and you would see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 4, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> I saw this guitar the other day, when karl brought it in for a post tour clean up and such, and i must say its pretty metal.
> 
> actually it was a newer one with the shortened headstock, but still metal.


I didn't know Karl Sanders played with 7's


----------



## Larrikin666 (Mar 4, 2011)

The BRJ Tera is pretty damn amazing


----------



## -42- (Mar 4, 2011)

Metal. In every sense of the word.

Electrical Guitar Company | The Finest Aluminum Instruments


----------



## Necris (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 4, 2011)

I want to see the case for that thing.


----------



## stryker1800 (Mar 4, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I didn't know Karl Sanders played with 7's



honestly I didn't notice that was a seven, as far as I know he doesn't but that was on his page on the kxk site.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 5, 2011)

James Hetfield made this guitar so fucking metal. It's my favorite shape after the Les Paul but I would never own one because that guitar only looks cool if it's played below the belt and sadly I can't play guitar as cool as James Hetfield did.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Mar 5, 2011)

I must agree with the "impaling people while playing DM" argument. Love Nile


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 5, 2011)

Necris said:


>



WANT!


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 5, 2011)

/thread.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 5, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I want to see the case for that thing.



I would also like to see someone try to get the case for that through airport security!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 5, 2011)

Any Death Angel love?


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Mar 6, 2011)

I vote for the Jackson Rhoads V.

Rock on!


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 7, 2011)

I THINK WE ALL KNOW WHO WINS THIS ONE...




NO...


----------



## GalacticDeath (Mar 7, 2011)

Avril Lavigne's signature tele


----------



## -42- (Mar 7, 2011)

Fuck all this poser bullshit, this is true metal. \m/


----------



## Van (Mar 7, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> WANT!


 + so much 1


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 7, 2011)

Amfisound Custom Routa Kelo


----------



## elrrek (Mar 7, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> He actually started out on a strat though. Imagine all of Sabbaths early albums recorded with a strat.



Only part of "Black Sabbath" was recorded with a Strat. The pickups broke during the recording and Iommi switched to his back up SG.

I think the SG has got a good heritage for being put forward as the most metal guitar but to be honest I think it has to be the Rhoads, it's a V, it's a Jackson, it's pretty damn metal.


----------



## primerib (Mar 11, 2011)

hmm, most metal? BC Rich and Jackson come to mind. But I'd have to say the ES Guitars makes the most metal axes:





ES GUITARS - New Wave of Heavy Metal Guitar Designs (NWOHMGD)

I endorse them so I'm partial to them. That S.A.W. guitar they make is stellar


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 11, 2011)

primerib said:


> hmm, most metal? BC Rich and Jackson come to mind. But I'd have to say the ES Guitars makes the most metal axes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guitar looks atrocious. Look at my comment on this guitar on the thread about ES that was here a few months ago.

To each man his own, I guess.


----------



## Rossness (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 13, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> I demand to know where you found this picture of me. I told them to delete that fucking picture.



Only if you tell me where you bought the leggings.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 13, 2011)

Washburn guitars are the definition of Brutality


----------



## Scottckr (Mar 13, 2011)

Murmel said:


> You're all wrong.



I want that guitar so bad...
I would seriously use it onstage just for the shizzle, and to get some attention from our singers


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 14, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


>



How the fuck is that metal?


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 14, 2011)

Have to agree with Hetfields explorer.


----------



## RedBeardedOne (Mar 14, 2011)

If only they made this into a 7 or 8 string!!!


----------



## RedBeardedOne (Mar 14, 2011)

This thing is pretty wicked too. Can't find any finished pics of it tho... made by Grey Van Kuilenburg.


----------



## lobee (Mar 14, 2011)

^Reminded me of this project by Ruins:


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ct-carving-content-inside-56k-unfriendly.html









Much more awesomerest. Now if he would only finish it!


----------



## flo (Mar 14, 2011)

^That is an incredible work of art, I love it!


----------

